# Chocolate fudge



## peterCooper (Jan 2, 2007)

We've been messing about with fudge this christmas

10 oz evaporated milk
3 cups light brown sugar
3 cups white sugar
1.5 cups marshmallow cream
2 tsp vanilla
1 packet semi sweet chocolate chips

this bit is slow
bring sugar and milk to a boil in a big heavy pan then simmer, stirring all the time until the temp reaches 234 F. (we got a cheap candy thermometer ($14) from Wallyworld)

This bit has to be done really quick.
Take the mix of the stove add the remaining ingredients until mixed then quickly pour into a 9 by 13 flat pan covered in either wax paper or tin foil and cool.

Tried to take pictures but all I got were shots of the vultures burning their fingers on the mixture and then an empty pan.


----------



## pkcook (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds delicious Peter,


My dad uses a similar recipe for his Peanut Butter Fudge. He loves making it and I love eating it. I may have to give your recipe a shot. The marshmallow cream addition sounds like a winner!


----------

